# End of world or not?



## tripleclutch (Oct 28, 2012)

Do you want the world to come to an end?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 28, 2012)

No...
But this thread actually


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2012)

Which date you want the world to end ?


----------



## Flash (Oct 28, 2012)

Who would?


----------



## debarshi (Oct 28, 2012)

Do you really believe in that ****!!!! 

So much that a separate thread was created......... No offense


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 29, 2012)

dont worry unless the eye-ranians nuke Uncle Sam or the Dragon nukes Uncle Sam the world wont end


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2012)

So, it's many-to-one relationship. 
What about the Russkies?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2012)

I chose the wrong option


----------



## aloodum (Oct 29, 2012)

@@ trippleclutch: bad day eh?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2012)

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World (2012) - IMDb


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Seeking a Friend for the End of the World (2012) - IMDb



Watched that movie yesterday!
Very-very-very long! 

Thought it will go on till the end of the world.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Piyush said:


> No...
> But this thread actually


----------



## Alien (Oct 29, 2012)

OP is obviously depressed.. Show him some support guys..


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ How many earthlings can your spaceship accommodate?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 29, 2012)

^lolz. 

Well it depends a lot on how you describe "The World".

By any means if you are trying to refer to a total exctinction of human race.I would certainlly disagree to that.
Why do you want the exctinction theory to become a reality soon ??? 
Do you know that after how much possibilities amongst millions and billions of planetary objects , it was possible for life to originate and sustain on Earth. ?? And Human Race being the most intelligent amongst them(Cats are an Exception , though).

Why...dude..why ?? WHy do you want to get all of us killed ?? I ain't that bad.


----------



## Alien (Oct 29, 2012)

@RCuber
My ship is currently grounded because of my partnership with the King of 'Good' Times.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2012)

^ Are you related to promotheus?


----------



## VivekRM (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't care either way. 

But if the world ends, it should be quick and efficient , so there are no regrets.

If the world doesn't end, damn - another day in office - I want my vacation.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 30, 2012)

I would like if the world ends just like in *2012* Movie or *Resident Evil Style!(*come on! i can dream can i?)


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2012)

^ so cruel. Our earth will surely explode one day, but we won't be there to experience it.


----------



## Makx (Oct 31, 2012)

The world/system has gone too corrupt/evil.
I don't wish for any species to go extinct but a reboot of the system would be good otherwise we will bomb us to extinction anyways.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 31, 2012)

What will happen if the matrix movie comes to life??


----------



## Flash (Oct 31, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> What will happen if the matrix movie comes to life??


All people will have slots on their backhead.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2012)

I wonder what kind of accomplishments would people be able to achieve if they "really" think that the end is near.

Of course, only if they don't start to exhaust every resource while living the delusion.


----------



## Flash (Oct 31, 2012)

This End-of-the-world arguments, reminds me of . . . 

*cdn.randomfunnypicture.com/wp2/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/truth-about-2012-mayan-calander.gif


----------



## tripleclutch (Oct 31, 2012)

About the world coming to an end one day, there will be resistance by people who want to live their life, who want to enjoy their life- particularly the ones with good lives (rich, not many problems). But once the world comes to an end, when all life comes to an end, will anyone feel any wish of resisting death after it has occurred? There will be no feelings, no thoughts, no worries, no conscience and no sense of existence- and this is wayyyyyy better than enduring all the vagaries of the period of existence of life. I wonder why people resist the painless and calm oblivion following complete elimination of existence?


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2012)

^^watch this
The Road (2009) - IMDb


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 31, 2012)

All those who are in favor of reboot of the system in order to eradicate evil , Based on what facts do you gaurantee that the new order established will be less evil or corrupt than current ?? 
And establishing a complete new order , with somewhat similiar evolved intelligence might take thousands of years again.

No offense , but I find the reboot quite un-confortable and less reasonable.


----------



## Makx (Nov 1, 2012)

I wasn't talking about a total reboot, but even that has some chances because in the current situation of the world, it is near impossible to go corruption free now eg. EGYPT
but from a power reboot like melting of the poles or ice age or seismic shift or some asteroid out of the blue, which generally happens  which would change the face of the world, but people still surviving it, 100's thousands millions or maybe billions. where new system will be formed which will be better as it would be built from scratch but from a vast amount of knowledge of things from the past and knowing that what there actions led to in the past.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 1, 2012)

Makx said:


> I wasn't talking about a total reboot, but even that has some chances because in the current situation of the world, it is near impossible to go corruption free now eg. EGYPT
> but from a power reboot like melting of the poles or ice age or seismic shift or some asteroid out of the blue, which generally happens  which would change the face of the world, but people still surviving it, 100's thousands millions or maybe billions. where new system will be formed which will be better as it would be built from scratch but from a vast amount of knowledge of things from the past and knowing that what there actions led to in the past.



Nah , thats not possible practically. Survivors will still fight and dominate for the resources. THis will instead create a sort of chaos.Still there will be corrupt people left amongst survivors.

If there's something needed then it is :" Understanding of resource and power sharing , and the fact that we are not alone on this planet.".
We need to change our views man , and not suicide rather.

There are good people in this world , who are fighting hard against corruption.So , it not all evil. 

And I don't think being corrupt has anything to do with the Natural disasters.

Ask a simple question yourself : - WHich side will you like to be on , when such a catastrophe hits ? Amongst dead or living ?



Gearbox said:


> All people will have slots on their backhead.


Not all , atleast not Chuck Norris.


----------



## Makx (Nov 1, 2012)

Survivors may fight and dominate for resources, but its not a surety. Anyhow, a new power structure will be formed sooner or later which will be built upon reforms from the past.
In the present scenario 'The Venus project' talks about a new model with resource based economy, but the problem now is that a nation cannot change without changing the whole world as everything is connected now, US has dominance over a lot of country, Countries are free on paper but not free to make their own decisions. And after the US are Israel, UK, EU...
Revolutions are going around almost in every country now, but futile because the people in government services don't wan't to become a part of it, as they are enjoying the power and moreover money...


----------



## theserpent (Nov 1, 2012)

Alien said:


> OP is obviously depressed.. Show him some support guys..



Aww alien...wana take him to your spaceship?
Nasa i found him 
Just joking


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Not all , atleast not Chuck Norris.



Because, The matrix has him.
Oops.

*Chuck Norris has the Matrix.*


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Heskey scored,Downing scored and Chamakh finished the game by lobbying the ball over the keeper.

Make what you want out of it.


----------



## sayan8 (Nov 1, 2012)

Piyush said:


> No...
> But this thread actually


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 2, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Heskey scored,Downing scored and Chamakh finished the game by lobbying the ball over the keeper.
> 
> Make what you want out of it.



Wh@@t ??


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2012)

Dunno about the end of the world.... but this is the end of this meaningless thread. Surely.


----------

